# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  How computer games make us better people - Memeburn (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*How computer games make us better people**Memeburn (blog)*Games give us real-life super powers, make us feel in control: McGonigal cited a Canadian study that showed *lucid dreaming* was highest amongst gamers. *...**and more »*

----------

